# Number Pronunciations in Portugal



## Crockett

Hello.  I speak Brazilian Portuguese (or better: learning Brazilian Portuguese).  Recently I had a difficult 
encounter with a person from Portugal- I could not understand any of the numbers she was saying.  Could someone 
please give me some kind of phonetic spelling of how a person from Portugal would say these numbers:

0 zero -
1 um / uma -
2 dois / duas -
3 três -
4 quatro -
5 cinco -
6 seis -
7 sete -
8 oito -
9 nove -
10 dez -

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Great! You're back. As I said last week, we need more EN speakers around here.

By the way, there are a couple very interesting threads in the Forum about differences between Brazilian PT and European PT.  
If I have time later, I'll come back and post links.


----------



## Vanda

Hi Crokett,

Before the _lusos_ appear you can hear it here. and here. (don't forget to choose Portuguese).,

And sorry to disappoint you but the problem is not so simple.  We too have problems understanding that variant of the language. Just read the many discussions you have already had in the forum.

sotaque português
sotaques do português
chiado português
when a Portuguese and a Brazilian hold a conversation
listening comprehension of Portuguese from Portugal
Os portugueses falam tão depressa
dialects in Portugal


----------



## englishmania

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDL_vD8aoDM

Let me know if you still need the phonetic symbols.

Mod's note: If you make a search on that famous video site you'll find it. I'll send you via PM.


----------



## joaosilva

Crockett said:


> Hello.  I speak Brazilian Portuguese (or better: learning Brazilian Portuguese).  Recently I had a difficult
> encounter with a person from Portugal- I could not understand any of the numbers she was saying.  Could someone
> please give me some kind of phonetic spelling of how a person from Portugal would say these numbers:
> 
> 0 zero - hard to explain difference PT-BR (Pt e tend to be shorter)
> 1 um / uma - um: very close. in uma pt u tend to be shorter, a also shorter and as 2nd a in Canada
> 2 dois / duas - doi pretty similar but s, like shhh, but not too large; the same for dua + shh
> 3 três - trê (without the i sound in some BR pronunciation: "treis")+ shh
> 4 quatro - the same, but the a a bit shorter
> 5 cinco - the same but the i shorter
> 6 seis - sei + shh, the e and i shorter
> 7 sete - pretty much like the tennis set
> 8 oito - the same, 1st o shorter
> 9 nove - no, same sound (nó), but ve sound like give
> 10 dez - dé (without the i sound in some BR pronunciation: "déis") + shh
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Istriano

Some other numbers I heard when I visited Lisbon:

11 onz'
12 doz'
13 treuz'
14 kâtorz'
15 kinz'
16 d'zâsâich
17 d'zâ'set'
18 dzoitu
19 d'zânov'
20 vint'


----------



## joaosilva

Istriano said:


> Some other numbers I heard when I visited Lisbon:
> Se me permitir usar esta base pois parece que é fácil de perceber, para acrescentar algumas variações
> 11 onz'
> 12 doz'
> 13 treuz'/trêz'
> 14 kâtorz'
> 15 kinz'
> 16 d'zâsâich/d'zâssêich
> 17 d'zâ'set'
> 18 dzoitu
> 19 d'zânov'
> 20 vint'


----------



## Johannes

really different is:
13 treuz'which is pronounced as if there is a "l" in there: treulz


----------



## joaosilva

Johannes said:


> really different is:
> 13 treuz'which is pronounced as if there is a "l" in there: treulz



Ok, I admit that one. It's not heard as much as the others but there's some people o tend to pronounce that way...

Anyway, STOP right there! I won't admit anything like treulprhswtz...


----------



## Crockett

Thanks for everyone's replies.  Sorry I couldn't respond sooner but I'm pretty limited with what I can do while I'm at work.  Thanks again, this will really help!!


----------



## breezeofwater

joaosilva said:


> Ok, I admit that one. It's not heard as much as the others but there's some people o tend to pronounce that way...
> 
> Anyway, STOP right there! I won't admit anything like treulprhswtz...


Oh dear... treulz ????
I've never heard people treulzing...  I'd say "trêz'".

Here’s some home made phonetics:
0 zero - *zè*roo
1 um / uma - oo*m* (nasal)/ *oo*ma (a as in ‘ch*u*rch’)
2 dois / duas - *dôish* / *doo*ash
3 três - *trêsh*
4 quatro - *cua*troo
5 cinco - *cin*coo
6 seis - *sèish*
7 sete - *sèt'*
8 oito - *oi*too
9 nove - *nov'*
10 dez - *dèsh*

Does this make sense to you? 
Please also note that when a number ends with a vowel or an -h the Portuguese will naturally stick it to the following word if this latter also starts with a vowel/-h as well, i.e.:
 São nov*e h*oras = São 'no*vó*rash'.
 São quart*o e* meia = São cua*tri* meia.

I hope this helps! 
BW


----------



## Denis555

13 - "treulz"
Minha querida amiga portuguesa Fernanda fala assim!!!! E eu que pensei que fosse um jeito só dela


----------



## breezeofwater

Denis555 said:


> 13 - "treulz"
> Minha querida amiga portuguesa Fernanda fala assim!!!! E eu que pensei que fosse um jeito só dela


Fala sério Denis!!  Treulz??  O máximo que ouvi foi treuze (foneticamente) que embora muita gente diga, não está correcto; será pronúncia regional??
Tal como mortandela e caixa, que se pronuncia *ca*xa ou queijo que se pronuncia *ca*ju na região de Lisboa... Um terror não é? 
Pronúncia (sotaque) portuga é fogo!!!! 
BW


----------



## Johannes

_Minha querida amiga portuguesa Fernanda fala assim!!!! E eu que pensei que fosse um jeito só dela._
Denis:  Por curiosidade: sabe de que região vem a sua amiga ? Pensei que ouví o treulz por todo lado em Portugal , uns mais pronunciados, outros menos  mas definitivamente no Algarve.


----------



## Denis555

Johannes said:


> Denis:  Por curiosidade: sabe de que região vem a sua amiga ? Pensei que ouví o treulz por todo lado em Portugal , uns mais pronunciados, outros menos  mas definitivamente no Algarve.



Ela vem de Setúbal.


----------



## anaczz

Eu cheguei a pensar que "_treuze_" era a pronúncia "oficial" em Portugal, pois só ouvia dessa maneira, até alguém me dizer que essa era uma pronúnica "viciosa" e que o correto era "treze". Sempre vivi na região de Lisboa (região "saloia" - Odivelas, Loures e adjacências).


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Eu cheguei a pensar que "_treuze_" era a pronúncia "oficial" em Portugal, pois só ouvia dessa maneira, até alguém me dizer que essa era uma pronúnica "viciosa" e que o correto era "treze". Sempre vivi na região de Lisboa (região "saloia" - Odivelas, Loures e adjacências).


 
Fico arrepiado quando ouço "treuze"!


----------



## joaosilva

Alentugano said:


> Fico arrepiado quando ouço "treuze"!



Então ficas arrepiado com frequencia... Se resides no Alentejo ou se costumas lá ir... Eu também sou 'alentugano'  se me permitires usar o teu nick para a graçola


----------



## breezeofwater

anaczz said:


> Eu cheguei a pensar que "_treuze_" era a pronúncia "oficial" em Portugal, pois só ouvia dessa maneira, até alguém me dizer que essa era uma pronúnica "viciosa" e que o correto era "treze". Sempre vivi na região de Lisboa (região "saloia" - Odivelas, Loures e adjacências).


Vicosa mesmo Ana sobretudo na zona de Lisboa onde vivi e Setúbal onde estudei. Ja na minha terra natal Figueira da Foz e arredores nao me lembro de ter ouvido tal deformaçao 'treuziana'. =;p
BW


----------



## Alentugano

joaosilva said:


> Então ficas arrepiado com frequencia... Se resides no Alentejo ou se costumas lá ir... Eu também sou 'alentugano'  se me permitires usar o teu nick para a graçola


 
Sim, com alguma frequência. Mas parece-me que não é a região onde ouço mais essa pronúncia. E não te esqueças que depende também da região do Alentejo. O Baixo Alentejo (de onde sou) tem muitas diferenças relativamente ao Alto Alentejo (distritos de Évora e Portalegre) e partilha muitas expressões com os falares do Algarve, especialmente do interior algarvio.


----------



## joaosilva

Alentugano said:


> Sim, com alguma frequência. Mas parece-me que não é a região onde ouço mais essa pronúncia. E não te esqueças que depende também da região do Alentejo. O Baixo Alentejo (de onde sou) tem muitas diferenças relativamente ao Alto Alentejo (distritos de Évora e Portalegre) e partilha muitas expressões com os falares do Algarve, especialmente do interior algarvio.



Então devemos de ser vizinhos, pácticamente. Está visto. Eu também sou do Baixo Alentejo. Minto! Agora já não é Baixo Alentejo é Alentejo Litoral... Estes gajos andam sempre com trocas baldrocas...

Um abraço!


----------



## englishmania

Alentugano said:


> Fico arrepiado quando ouço "treuze"!


Eu também não gosto.  
É verdade que, como nortenha, não me faz confusão a pronunciação, por exemplo, do ditongo "ou" (nem a sua não pronunciação por parte das pessoas do centro, etc.), porque as letras estão lá, mas o facto de esse "u" aparecer aí em "treze" não me faz muito sentido. Pronúncias!


----------



## anaczz

joaosilva said:


> Então devemos de ser vizinhos, practicamente. Está visto. Eu também sou do Baixo Alentejo. Minto! Agora já não é Baixo Alentejo é Alentejo Litoral... Estes gajos andam sempre com trocas baldrocas...



Ontem, estava em São Paulo e disse a uma vendedora algo como:
"Com todas estas trocas e baldrocas, vocês saíram ganhando."
Ela disse:
- Com o quê ????

Era sobre essas expressões insubstituíveis que eu falava.




englishmania said:


> Eu também não gosto.
> É verdade que, como nortenha, não me faz confusão a pronunciação, por exemplo, do ditongo "ou" (nem a sua não pronunciação por parte das pessoas do centro, etc.), porque as letras estão lá, mas o facto de esse "u" aparecer aí em "treze" não me faz muito sentido. Pronúncias!



"ou" como em "_sóu _isso"?


----------



## englishmania

Não (?), _ou_ como *ou*, não como *ô*.
ex.: eu v_ou_,   eu v_ô
_t_ou_ro, t_ô_ro


----------



## Istriano

Não seria _toiro_, em Portugal?
Lendo Florbela Espanca, me deparei com o ditongo oi (_toiro, oiço..._)


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal diz-se touro/toiro, ouço/oiço  dependendo da região.


----------



## breezeofwater

englishmania said:


> Em Portugal diz-se touro/toiro, ouço/oiço dependendo da região.


Exacto! Como louro/loiro, loiça/louça.
BW


----------



## anaczz

Engraçado, só agora que a Breeze citou* louro/loiro*, reparei que se enquadra no mesmo caso que ouro/oiro, ouço/oiço, louça/loiça. Penso ser  a única dessas variações a ser usada no Brasil.


----------



## Audie

E eu praticamente só digo _'loiro/a'_.


----------



## Istriano

Pois é, para mim _louro _é _papagaio_.


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> Pois é, para mim _louro _é _papagaio_.


Para nós, então.


----------



## englishmania

Eu só digo mesmo loiro/a. Claro, depois digo louros, mas com outro sentido.


----------



## Johannes

_Pois é, para mim louro é papagaio._
E aquele louro que se bota na comida?


----------



## anaczz

Eu também digo loira, mas vejo que, muitas vezes, as pessoas preferem "lourinha" a "loirinha".
Lourinha
"Quando me lembro de ti lourinha fico a imaginar lourinha
  Que bom que seria a vida se tu fosses o meu par"

Linda Lourinha (Braguinha)
Lourinha, lourinha
  Dos olhos claros de cristal
  Desta vez em vez da moreninha
  Serás a rainha do meu carnaval


----------



## Audie

Johannes said:


> E aquele *louro *que se bota na comida?


Também! Acho que este aí é igual a estes aqui: 





englishmania said:


> Claro, depois digo *louros*, mas com outro sentido.


----------



## Istriano

*Louro *se usa mais no Rio de Janeiro.
_Mãe Loura do Funk (Verônica Costa)_ 
*http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...OUkQE9Jwg&sig2=jxxuVDr8OqrI_Aclv-Lkmg&cad=rja*


----------



## breezeofwater

anaczz said:


> Eu também digo loira, mas vejo que, muitas vezes, as pessoas preferem "lourinha" a "loirinha".
> Lourinha
> "Quando me lembro de ti lourinha fico a imaginar lourinha
> Que bom que seria a vida se tu fosses o meu par"
> 
> Linda Lourinha (Braguinha)
> Lourinha, lourinha
> Dos olhos claros de cristal
> Desta vez em vez da moreninha
> Serás a rainha do meu carnaval


Já eu só digo loura (ouro/louça)... e às vezes tanto *lou*rinha como *loi*rinha! 
BW


----------



## Denis555

Me dá o pé, louro! (pronunciado > /loro/)


----------



## breezeofwater

Johannes said:


> _Pois é, para mim louro é papagaio._
> E aquele louro que se bota na comida?


Não tinha visto o teu comentário... 
Quer dizer que louro (planta) se pronuncia louro mesmo e louro (cabelo) se diz antes loiro no Brasil?
BW


----------



## GOODVIEW

breezeofwater said:


> Não tinha visto o teu comentário...
> Quer dizer que louro (planta) se pronuncia louro mesmo e louro (cabelo) se diz antes loiro no Brasil?
> BW



Acho que depende da região. Aqui no Rio, por exemplo, dificilmente se ouvirá loira para uma mulher, normalmente é loura /lôra/.

Vejam a marcha de carnaval "Mulata bossa-nova":
A boneca está
Cheia de fiufiu
Esnobando as louras
E as morenas do Brasil.

Digitar no tutubo: _João R. Kelly e Orquestra Popular Céu na Terra_


----------



## breezeofwater

GOODVIEW said:


> Acho que depende da região. Aqui no Rio, por exemplo, dificilmente se ouvirá loira para uma mulher, normalmente é loura /lôra/.
> 
> Vejam a marcha de carnaval "Mulata bossa-nova":
> A boneca está
> Cheia de fiufiu
> Esnobando as louras
> E as morenas do Brasil.
> 
> Digitar no tutubo: _João R. Kelly e Orquestra Popular Céu na Terra_


Muito obrigada!!  
E louro (planta)? Creio que só pode ser pronunciado lôro, certo?
BW


----------



## Audie

breezeofwater said:


> Muito obrigada!!
> E louro (planta)? Creio que só pode ser pronunciado lôro, certo?
> BW


Certo. '_Louro_', planta ou papagaio, sempre '_louro_' (ou |lôro|).


----------



## Johannes

Agora aqui no nordeste não tem louros , são galegos. 
Mas há louras de farmacia.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Johannes said:


> Agora aqui no nordeste não tem louros , são galegos.
> Mas há louras de farmacia.



Às louras de farmácia chamamos aqui no Rio de táxi argentino!


----------

